# Autotrail Cheyenne sandwich floor delamination?



## Whyteleafe (Jan 9, 2013)

Good Day, I have found some 'softness' in an area of the flooring adjacent to the fridge and reckon there may have been some delamination between the upper plywood surface and the rigid foam core of the flooring sandwich. The floor feels secure but 'foot' pressure causes the surface to flex by a few mms. I have already informed Autotrail but wonder if other members have experienced this type of problem and could share the solution. Thanks for your time.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine has a problem just inside the door where you have no choice but to step, having just cut a hole through the floor i see its just foam bonded to the wood on top and a hard plastic skin underneath, i,m going to buy a delamination kit soon, if you look on youtube at caravan floor delamination you can see how to do it


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not just Swift then. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

We had the same problem in our Autotrail Cheyenne kitchen by the fridge. Luckily it was found by Autotrail when we took it in for another minor problem and was dealt with under warranty and we are not aware of any further problems with it.

Not sure if it is a problem that AT get more than most as we had it on a previous AT van but that one was a much older model when we owned it and was also treated successfully by the dealer under warranty.

Jan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sadly a fairly common problem with AT's 

If you look underneath the vehicle you will see that there is a HUGE area of flooring (in front of the fridge and cooker area) that has NO support underneath it at all so thats why the floor de-lams.

My Cheyenne 696 is going in for repair (used veh warranty phew!!) and when I get it back I shall be installing a bit of treated timber to support the floor. 

The trouble with doing the job is that you need to lift the floor covering in order to carry out the repair. If its carpet (like mine) then it extends all the way under the seats & cupbaords etc so it has to be cut out. I had floor de-lam in my last AT (Dakota) so I replaced the carpet with vinyl flooring, far more sensible than fully fitted carpet.


----------



## Whyteleafe (Jan 9, 2013)

*Thanks for replies to earlier post about Cheyenne floor*

Thanks for the replies. I found a useful article at 
brian-davies.pwp.blueyonder,co.uk/delamination.htm


----------



## Ozzieiggy (Jul 31, 2014)

*Floor problems autotrail*

I also bought a brand new comanche in March 2014 used I half a dozen times floor all spongy between fridge and cooker , so I had a look underneath , there is a design fault in manufacture ,there is no support for this particular area it's no wounder there are so many complaints about the same thing .i can't believe autotrail don't have brains to put a support in this area .its the only complaint about the floor I can find, I also am structural engineer it's so obvious . If autotrail put a strenthining rib there it would have not been a problem, I suppose if they did they would be admitting they had a problem. If anybody would like to ring me reference this problem you can ring me on 07816069087 .i am off to show at n.e.c in October to hand out leaflets highlighting this problem I will twitter it and launch a revenge capampian against them. I know they are trying to get a market going Australia , don't forget autotrail the internet has no boundaries , I took land rover to task over a faulty turbo on a new discovery, I went to the show and took direct action ,I took delivery of a ranger over sport top of the range 3weeks later .do be afraid to tell the truth to other people and they can't touch you legally I've done it


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Whyteleafe said:


> Good Day, I have found some 'softness' in an area of the flooring adjacent to the fridge and reckon there may have been some delamination between the upper plywood surface and the rigid foam core of the flooring sandwich. The floor feels secure but 'foot' pressure causes the surface to flex by a few mms. I have already informed Autotrail but wonder if other members have experienced this type of problem and could share the solution. Thanks for your time.


Hi, i had the same problem on my Cheyenne. The dealer quoted around £600 to fix. The only problem was they where going to take the carpet up to repair from the inside. Autotrail do the repair differently. They lift the vehicle, drill holes (not through to the inside)' inject the glue, and reinsert the drilled out plugs. The only trouble was the cost (well over £1000). I got the cost reduced by writting to the MD. I was very pleased with the repair. Dont have the Autotrail any more though.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Like I said earlier this is a VERY common problem with Autotrails. 

The fix is not too difficult but you do have to lift the floor covering. It CAN be done from underneath but it's not such a good result as doing it from the top.

There is very clearly a basic design fault in as much as there is simply NO support for the section of floor that gets the most use. The area in front of the cooker/fridge. It's a relatively easy job to to "bridge" the gap between the two cross members underneath with a bit of aluminium angle. However it really shouldn't be necessary if the vehicle was designed/built correctly in the first place. I feel it's a case of "Out of sight (of the owner) out of mind" because it's a certainty that AutotrIl are well aware of the issue but simply choose not to admit there is any issue. They will probably use the old "fair wear and tear" clause to get out of paying for a repair.

If you are contemplating doing the Job yourself there are loads of "how to do it" videos on the internet, many are listed under caravans but the principle is exactly the same.


----------

